# Scout and Panda's New Buddy~



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Just brought home a lovely dove (lilac?) hooded baby...
He's in quarentine, hence the aquarium.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

haha now i think he might be a cocoa hoodie...it's so hard to tell, since he still has his fuzzy coat


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness he's positively adorable! I'm assuming he's outgoing since I think I remember you saying you wanted your new boy to be like Panda?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

yup. he's pretty shy right now since he's all on his own, but he had a brux/boggle session for about five minutes before nibbling on my nails  he's more cuddly than Panda, but just as friendly. Panda never sits still, lol. i can't wait to introduce him to Panda and Scout!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awwwwwwww... munchies alert!!!.... 
what a snugglemuffin


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

what?!?!?! hes isnt yours! hes mine!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats! He's gorgeous


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Whatever his color is, it's beautiful!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

He is so cute! I want him


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, he's sooo adorable.
-pets-
;]


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

scout and panda are so cool!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lol ratrover your comments are so A.D.D.

but congrats blueksyy your new rat baby is adorable! *snorgle*


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

A.D.D. lol my friend has that


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i have that, or so im told, i will steal my baby back from you......


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

decided to name him Napoleon since he is so tiny but thinks he is the toughest thing since dirt  he tries to nudge me out of the way with his snout all the time and pushes stuff around if it's not where he wants it to be.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

He's adorable! What a cutie pie!


----------

